# Hangovers



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Is it bad to take Xanax when you are hungover from alcohol? Will it make the hangover worse? It seems like my anxiety gets worse the day after drinking.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Hangovers are caused by dehydration. Simply drinking lots of water will help the most. If you drink one glass of water for every drink of alcohol the night of drinking, you will have no hangover at all the next morning.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

I was just curious if it was bad to take Xanax for anxiety while having a hangover.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

orbit55 said:


> I was just curious if it was bad to take Xanax for anxiety while having a hangover.


sure its safe as far as i know


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Well from what I have heard, it seems like benzos are hard on your liver. So if you were hungover from drinking, would taking a benzo sort of make your hangover worse? Seems like it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

orbit55 said:


> Well from what I have heard, it seems like benzos are hard on your liver. So if you were hungover from drinking, would taking a benzo sort of make your hangover worse? Seems like it shouldn't be a problem.


just dont drink hard and take benzos at the same time


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Geez today's hangover has been rough. I haven't drank in a long time because of my anxiety. Last night I decided to be social and see a concert with some friends. I drank 6.5 beers. My tolerance must be down because this hangover has been an all day thing. I feel so crappy. It could be worse because I did find out some depressing information last night. Apparently my ex-gf cheated on me when we were together. Although it has been a year since the break up and I feel like I am over it, it was a little shocking. I pretty much had assumed it had happened but for it to be confirmed by one of her former friends was I guess a little hurtful(obviously if I am thinking about it right now).


----------



## alprazolamrocks (Sep 7, 2008)

Alprazolam (xanax) is the best cure I've found for my hangovers.

But like someone said above this, dehydration is the cause.
and it's true.
You won't remember or just won't do it as far as drinking a glass of water for every alcoholic beverage, BUT...

Before you crash for the night, if you can grab the biggest cup you can find in your cupboard. Like some Extra Large Taco Bell soda cup or something, and fill it with water. I usually drop in some lemon powder or something to make it taste better, and then if you have some aspirin, take a couple of those too. Aspirin thins the blood and therefore helps your body move all your blood through the filter (liver) quicker and easier. Also guards against headaches. Ibuprofen can help too, but DON'T take Tylenol or anything with acetaminophen in it. Acetaminophen + alcohol combines for something like a spinning pile driver on your liver. It's super SUPER bad for your liver. So avoid Acetaminophen when drinking.

But if you still wake up shaky, your options for relief are to drink some more (not recommended, but will work temporarily), or take a xanax (this will stop the shakes and make you feel functional if you have to go to work or do something else), or take a sleeping pill to just knock yourself back out and sleep it off.

This is coming from a heavy, regular drinker who is very familiar with hangovers and experienced in techniques for dealing with them.


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

orbit55 said:


> Is it bad to take Xanax when you are hungover from alcohol? Will it make the hangover worse? It seems like my anxiety gets worse the day after drinking.


I agree, my anxiety definitely is worse the day after drinking. Drinking a lot of water before going to bed helps, but I still get hangovers after drinking 3-4 glasses of water if I've had enough drinks that night.

Drinking a lot of water helps a ton. So does sleeping in. But here's something I learned from my Uncle: have a multivitamin right before you go to bed. You could try a children's chewable multivitamin, or an adult multivitamin like a Centrum (though you might not want to take this one on an empty stomach). This is the most effective thing I've found for hangovers... The fact that it works makes sense too - alcohol and its effects deplete your body of a lot of nutrients, and a multivitamin replenishes these.

Apparently, a B-complex may work as well or better than a multivitamin. Reference: http://www.wikihow.com/Prevent-a-Hangover. I'll have to try this myself.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> just dont drink hard and take benzos at the same time


If you're drinking hard, you're not likely to feel nervous and need benzos.

I've found the best cure for a hangover is to not drink too much in the first place. It's just not worth it.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

I can definitely see whee benzos would help with a hangover but I think that's using them for the wrong reason. If you rarely use them that way I suppose it's harmless. I have yet to find the "magic" hangover preventention method or cure. And at my age it doesn't take much to give me a hangover.


----------

